# Least Favorite to Watch



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Allright, lets see what your least favorite sport to watch either in person or on the TV.

My least favorite is Golf.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> least favorite sport to watch either in person or on the TV.


All, or any of 'em...especially on TV... -O,-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I gotta say though - it was watching the U.S. Open on a high-def plasma a few years ago that really got me convinced I needed to get one. Tiger and Rocco played into a tie, and eventual play-off. Tiger won, walking the four days on a busted leg. But watching golf was never my deal, until then. I won't go out of my way to watch it, but the Masters on the 50" plasma is a beautiful thing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As for my least favorite- I don't like soccer on TV. It is a bad TV sport. Heck, it is boring any way, on TV or in person. I'm not for watching 89 minutes of keep away. And to really enjoy soccer, you have to see the whole field - something that doesn't work for TV. Soccer on TV sucks. Mostly because Soccer sucks. But on TV, it sucks even more.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

#1 Soccer 

NASCAR-MMA/UFC (Only threw these in because a few actually consider them a sport)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Tennis. kind of reminds one of PONG


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze Loke. For a second there, I thought you said "Bong." I saw Tree's avatar on the side and I guess my mind just made that jump. But tennis is a lot like pong, and probably better with bong. Who knows.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I am such a dope, no nothing about TV sports.

What is PONG?
MMA?
UFC?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

MMA=Mixed Martial Arts
UFC=Ultimate Fighting Championship

UFC is an organization for mixed martial arts, like what the NFL is to football.

Pong is referring to the 1970's video game.

8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> What is PONG?


Tennis for your TV


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> #1 Soccer
> 
> NASCAR-MMA/UFC (Only threw these in because a few actually consider them a sport)


I am surprised by this, I totally envisioned you as someone who liked to watch half naked guys wrestle?  :mrgreen: :lol:

I have to go with Soccer also.

BTW MMA/UFC kicks some serious ass, I don't care what Treetard says. :^8^: -/|\- *()* :O•-: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks fellas.

The city is digging up a waterline in front of my place. They broke the cable TV line with a backhoe. 

I'm buying them all lunch.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Got to be women's basketball. No offense to you ladies out there, but maybe it would be a little more interesting in say bikini's or something along those lines. o-||


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Golf is the worst for me.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't mind golf... PBA is pretty good on ESPN too when they do show it. I'm with Gary, soccer sucks and tv just makes it worse. I have a hard time watching basketball on tv, or at all. The sport is about a half step above soccer as far as I'm concerned. Used to watch a lot of MMA, but that stuff just gets old after a while... same guys, beating each other into more of a 'tard than they were before they got in the ring.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Used to be bowling!! But I guess it's so boring that they don't even show it anymore! And then there's roller derby, "professional" wrestling, curling, cricket, and cycling!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DUDE!!!! I love curling!!


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Soccer is pretty boring to watch. Baseball can be at times- it's much more fun to play than watch.


----------

